# Sexy Pics of a Wet VAG



## OEMconcept (Aug 19, 2010)

It was a wet one at VAGKRAFT this year, hope you enjoy the pics! :thumbup:


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

You know, I read the title and thought of something COMPLETELY different.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

great shots....what kinda camera on what...on what settings?


----------



## OEMconcept (Aug 19, 2010)

tt_kcalb_nevar said:


> You know, I read the title and thought of something COMPLETELY different.


Sorry to disappoint you..


----------



## OEMconcept (Aug 19, 2010)

Krissrock said:


> great shots....what kinda camera on what...on what settings?


I didn't take the pictures, but this is what he wrote in another post regarding the camera:

"1DMrkIIN (really old camera, 1.3x crop factor, using it because I can get wider shots compared to a xxD camera). Wide angle shots of the booth were with a 17-40L. Headshots, close up shots, etc., 135L F2"

hope that helps answer your question!


----------



## schkyl01 (Jun 9, 2009)

looks good. Nice cars


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

OEMconcept said:


> Sorry to disappoint you..


Hahah, naw man I was just kidding. Those were indeed some great looking cars (I must admit, I am a bit biased towards the TT though)!!!

:beer:


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

I


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

OEMconcept said:


> I didn't take the pictures, but this is what he wrote in another post regarding the camera:
> 
> "1DMrkIIN (really old camera, 1.3x crop factor, using it because I can get wider shots compared to a xxD camera). Wide angle shots of the booth were with a 17-40L. Headshots, close up shots, etc., 135L F2"
> 
> hope that helps answer your question!


lol..I think i understand 'em. I'm kinda new to the camera stuff..but I think this person is using "L" instead of "mm" 17-40mm would be a wide angle lens, and 135mm would be more a zoom...if I'm understanding him right. Just never seen someone use "L". and F2...I'm assuming the F-stop, is usually a decimal, like 2.0. I was just interested in the F-stop for all o' 'em. Thanks though:thumbup:


----------



## Riblish10 (Oct 24, 2005)

Krissrock said:


> lol..I think i understand 'em. I'm kinda new to the camera stuff..but I think this person is using "L" instead of "mm" 17-40mm would be a wide angle lens, and 135mm would be more a zoom...if I'm understanding him right. Just never seen someone use "L". and F2...I'm assuming the F-stop, is usually a decimal, like 2.0. I was just interested in the F-stop for all o' 'em. Thanks though:thumbup:


When he says "L" he's referring to the canon 17-40mm and 135mm L Series lenses


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

Does ECS sell this hood ornament and will this increase the drag coeficient for my TT?


----------



## AudiChild (Mar 7, 2009)

Any info on the wheel set up on the TT ?? Thanks ..


----------



## OEMconcept (Aug 19, 2010)

AudiChild said:


> Any info on the wheel set up on the TT ?? Thanks ..


Rotiform BLQ 19x8.5 ET35 5x112, 15mm adapters up front, 20mm in the rear :thumbup:


----------



## aTTune (Oct 11, 2009)

idk about sexy but its wet


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

image host fail =\ can't see them


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

upgrade your photobucket to pro.... we all win


----------



## PearlA4 (Apr 10, 2007)

Does this chick have two right feet?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

PearlA4 said:


> Does this chick have two right feet?


She has 3 actually. One is invisible...


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

I just wish those roots had been taken care of. It's all in the details..


----------

